
Show HN: Y-Productive – an app to keep your work and distractions under control - KeraTerra
https://www.y-productive.com/
======
KeraTerra
Hi HackerNews!

I made this app to fight all the technological pressure that huge
distractional services (like Facebook or YouTube) put on us to distract us
from our work.

The app aims to develop useful productivity habits and is designed for a
personal use. Time tracking, productivity tracking and task/project management
combined with a good-looking UI.

Here's a short video that describes the app and the idea best:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dV-
XdXFrDg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dV-XdXFrDg)

